# 24v Lithium Battery



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

I upgraded from LA to Lithium Pros last June, 2 130AH 12v as 2 12v have more power than a single 24v.
They are made in USA, with a great warranty.
Had them 2 days after ordering.
Couldn’t be happier.

A buddy ordered Dakotas the same day and didn’t receive until mid November (they were kind enough to rebate some of the cost and send him a tee shirt), forcing him to buy a new set it LA while waiting, negating some of the savings.
Overall I would say I was much happier with my choice than he was with his!!


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Amped outdoors love mine


----------



## Jcd0818 (Feb 22, 2021)

Newman said:


> I upgraded from LA to Lithium Pros last June, 2 130AH 12v as 2 12v have more power than a single 24v.
> They are made in USA, with a great warranty.
> Had them 2 days after ordering.
> Couldn’t be happier.
> ...


How many hours do they last? I just need something that will last all day.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

My two 105 Ah AGM will run my 24v 80lb Minn Kota all day pushing my 21 ft flats boat. Given lithium discharge characteristics, I can't imagine a scenario where two 50Ah Lithiums won't push a 18 ft skiff all day, if not all weekend.

Two 130 Ah lithiums on a skiff...I would think I would run out of vacation days before I ran out of juice.


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

I run my boat all day on a 60ah it’s a 12v but 24v should last days


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 24V lithium Pro I got in 2016. Works all day. I've killed it once when it was ripping during tarpon season all day long. The TM was on 8 to use spot lock all day. I have the on board charger and we made a run to charge it a bit and we were back in biz. I only use a TM a couple months a year (poon).


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Got a Battle Born 24v for about a 1k. Cant imagine the Pro's being twice as good. Would get another BB.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Jcd0818 said:


> How many hours do they last? I just need something that will last all day.


I run them hard (often on 8-10speed) all day, in heavy current, as long as I want, it’s truly amazing.
With a 130ah and 5 amps of charge going to each battery it would take 65hrs to charge them from dead to full.
The longest it’s ever taken to fully recharge after a full day is 6hrs..
So I’m probably only using 10-20% of batts, which I understand is good for their long term performance.
It’s also very nice to know that if my charger shits bed overnight I can still confidently fish all day before addressing charger situation.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I've heard a lot of bad experiences with Dakotas. People seem to be happy with Battle Born and Lithium Pros. Where you might be used to having 100a in series for your SLAs, you can probably get equivalent performance or of 60-75a lithium. As to how to compare the wild price differences among the brands I don't have a clue. I wish somebody would do a Consumer Reports style testing of all the popular ones and help me choose.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jcd0818 said:


> How many hours do they last? I just need something that will last all day.


That’s not how it works unless you use the same trolling motor on the same skiff. They’ll draw more or less juice.


GitFishin said:


> I've heard a lot of bad experiences with Dakotas. People seem to be happy with Battle Born and Lithium Pros. Where you might be used to having 100a in series for your SLAs, you can probably get equivalent performance or of 60-75a lithium. As to how to compare the wild price differences among the brands I don't have a clue. I wish somebody would do a Consumer Reports style testing of all the popular ones and help me choose.


I ordered a 12v 100Ah recently for a customer and got it in three days. I also called them before ordering and actually spoke to a real live person. The internet seems to never let any rumors go and it’s a shame because I’ve had people talk shit about my product and they had no idea what they were even talking about. Just basing their opinion on what they heard from a few others. I think every business deserves a chance to make things right but if they continue to fail then there is a real reason to not care for their product.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> I've heard a lot of bad experiences with Dakotas. People seem to be happy with Battle Born and Lithium Pros. Where you might be used to having 100a in series for your SLAs, you can probably get equivalent performance or of 60-75a lithium. As to how to compare the wild price differences among the brands I don't have a clue. I wish somebody would do a Consumer Reports style testing of all the popular ones and help me choose.


The website Practical Sailor does those kind of tests for marine products pretty frequently and very good analysis. I have not see one yet for these batteries but I don't check it often. I'd be surprised if they haven't done it by now. Their AGM report was very good info.






Practical Sailor - Practical Sailor


Since 1974, Practical Sailor’s independent testing has taken the guesswork out of boat and gear buying.




www.practical-sailor.com


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> The website Practical Sailor does those kind of tests for marine products pretty frequently and very good analysis. I have not see one yet for these batteries but I don't check it often. I'd be surprised if they haven't done it by now. Their AGM report was very good info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the intel. I'll check that site out. Amazes me the amount of time I spend online looking at fishing and boating stuff that I haven't come across that site.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s not how it works unless you use the same trolling motor on the same skiff. They’ll draw more or less juice.
> 
> I ordered a 12v 100Ah recently for a customer and got it in three days. I also called them before ordering and actually spoke to a real live person. The internet seems to never let any rumors go and it’s a shame because I’ve had people talk shit about my product and they had no idea what they were even talking about. Just basing their opinion on what they heard from a few others. I think every business deserves a chance to make things right but if they continue to fail then there is a real reason to not care for their product.


I'm with you on not letting a few overcirculated comments drive a rating. If reviews are all rosy I trust them less because even the best stuff breaks. I'm really more about what I hear when things go wrong.

On the Dakotas I've heard a dozen or so customer support screw ups where product shipping dates were badly misquoted, products were bad on delivery and returns took weeks and where customer support didn't answer or return calls. Might have been a bad lot. Might have been CCP19. They seem to have the most marketing presence so maybe their issues got highlighted more. Might be fixed now. Don't know but it was enough to cause me pause when thinking about them. Wasn't hearing similar comments about some of the other market leaders. I'll probably give them a shot at some point even if just for a house battery.

I wouldn't buy one but I'd love to hear experiences from some of the companies on Amazon whose names don't have any consonants in them.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Lithium battery warehouse has a 24v 90ah in a group 31 case. After running the LBW 100ah 12v's and 50ah 12v's in my last skiff decided on the 24v 90 for the new build. I believe battery purchase includes a charger as well.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

prinjm6 said:


> Lithium battery warehouse has a 24v 90ah in a group 31 case. After running the LBW 100ah 12v's and 50ah 12v's in my last skiff decided on the 24v 90 for the new build. I believe battery purchase includes a charger as well.


Are you still liking this set up. I’m may go this route and just have two chargers. What time down system are you using?


----------

